# Hinze Dam 07-01-07



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Im gunna have another crack at hinze tomorrow morning if anyone is interested. probably be launching at 4.30, still undecided on which ramp though.

any takers???


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Would love to join but I had the day of work sick today and still not feeling 100%. Best of luck.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

good luck mate. we had some great popper fishing there the other night. I would come for antoher trip but have already committed to a surfing trip in the morning. good luck


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok well looks like no ones coming,

if anyones interested il be launching at 4.30 from the eastern ramp out of mudgeeraba. Up near the water tower


----------

